# brushing teeth ?



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

does anyone here using PEtrodex Breath Spray or any breath spray for dogs? and how many times do u brush your dog's teeth in a week? do u brush the dog's teeth everyday?









I only brush Sunshine's teeth once a week and I sprayed her mouth or teeths everyday with the breath spray. Is that okay?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dunno what the standard is but I brush kodie's teeth every morning after I get him out of bed. haha.. hes like a little person... I brush his teeth and clean his sleepys from his eyes every morning!! The doctor at his last appointment told me that its a good idea I do everyday because kodie's back teeth are soooo crunched together that he can easily get tarter on them... and we want to avoid teeth cleanings were he would have to be sediated... soo.. I continue to brush every morning!! Plus it keeps his breath smelling nice! mmmm







I love my baby!!







Sorry... i'm at work and I miss him right now...


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I brush Kylee's about 4-5 days a week, but she also chews on her bully sticks ALOT and I hear that chewing helps keep tartar off teeth also.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> I dunno what the standard is but I brush kodie's teeth every morning after I get him out of bed. haha.. hes like a little person... I brush his teeth and clean his sleepys from his eyes every morning!! The doctor at his last appointment told me that its a good idea I do everyday because kodie's back teeth are soooo crunched together that he can easily get tarter on them... and we want to avoid teeth cleanings were he would have to be sediated... soo.. I continue to brush every morning!! Plus it keeps his breath smelling nice! mmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! you're brushing kodie's teeth everyday?? and everymorning? yea he's like a little person, what a spoiled brat, I was trying to brush Sunshine's teeth , but she HATES it , she's too strong i couldn't even open her mouth wide. 
If your little furbaby likes you to brush his teeth, then yes keep it, that's a good hygiene.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I too try and brush Teddy's teeth every day....although I really only start and Teddy finishes....he loves to brush his teeth and I was told by the vet that his teeth are in great shape so I will continue. I use a natural flavored paste for him and he comes a running...that is the battle, finding one they like using so they don't need to fight you to open the mouth.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I brush Shotzi's teeth everyday. I agree that finding a toothpaste that they like is half the battle. I do think though that some dogs put up a fight no matter what you do.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Well you know what happens when you don't brush enough.........Just check out JoJo, Bubba and SallySue



*names changes to protect the innocent


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

We brush Rex's teeth 3 to 4 times a week and he hates it so I fear that I dont do it well enough. Has anyone tried that stuff that you put in there drinking water that Petsmart carries (not sure the name)? Is it safe, does it work?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG , eyespy !! where in the world do you get those pictures?
















Well I never brush Sparkey's teeth. I might have done it once or twice but that was enough for me. It is impossible


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> Has anyone tried that stuff that you put in there drinking water that Petsmart carries (not sure the name)? Is it safe, does it work?[/B]


My vet recommended it, but Wilson barely drinks any water. He eats crushed ice (yes we bought a special ice crusher just for him!) 

The vet tech also mentioned some sort of gel that you can rub on their teeth that lasts a few days, does anyone know what she was talking about? 

I do brush Wilson's teeth every day, but he has really bad teeth and he isn't even two yet. My vet said he had never seen such bad teeth on such a young dog.







I use a teeny tiny electric tooth brush, I can stick it in and even if he won't let me have contact for long it does way more good a lot faster than I could by brushing. 

When hunting for a toothpaste be sure to check the ingredients, when I first started looking many of them had sugar in them! I finally found one at a local pet supply place that had no sugar, no salt, no flour or corn. I can't remember the name, but I will check when I get home and post the name of it.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=149743
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought of looking for sugar in the ingredients, we use Petrodex (stinky) poultry toothpaste for him. I will have to go read the label. I did get the Q10 green stuff for his teeth that goes in the water today. I brush his teeth but he isnt that fond of me doing so and I cant get the back that well. I tasted the Q10 stuff....okay I am a sicko, but it didnt smell bad and it said it is a natural enzyme in humans and animals, so I figured it couldnt kill me. It is very minty, but not like listerine or anything, not that strong, it has somewhat of a nasty after taste. I started with half the dose in Rex's water and he actually started drinking it right away.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Same here.I brush Rudy's teeth every morning.I also give him a greenie a day.He's 1 1/2 now and has no tarter on his teeth.Thank goodness


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I brush Dolce's teeth every day now. I used to do it 4 or 5 times a week, but at her last vet visit, the vet said that her teeth had a little plaque on them and that I should do it every day. She really fights it though; the only way I can "brush" her teeth is by wrapping some gauze around my finger and using that as a tooth brush.

I also use the stuff that goes in her water, but it doesn't seem to do much.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> Well you know what happens when you don't brush enough.........Just check out JoJo, Bubba and SallySue
> 
> 
> 
> *names changes to protect the innocent[/B]



omg, are those real teeth?I guess not


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I don't know if you can call it brushing, but I put a dab of CET poultry flavored paste on my "pointer" finger and rub his teeth and gums as best I can. I just grab the mustache a pull his lip out enough to stick my finger between lip and teeth and rub away on the backs, get another dab, rub away on the middle section (where the salivary glands are and where the tartar gets the worst), get another dab and get the canines and front. Then I repeat on the other side of his mouth. Pico loves the taste and it seems to be working so I call it brushing.

I do it once a day but I admit, sometimes I forget. He gave me trouble at first but like anything else, if you persist they will get used to it even if they never actually LOVE it! 

So keep trying, all of you. It's like raising children, you can't stop just because they don't like it. It's good for them!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone tried...
Petzlife BrushAway Gel or Life for Teeth Spray?
or
Maxigard Oral Gel by Nelson Labs?

If so.........did it work??? 

I guess I am looking for the easy way with this thing







....I have never mastered the teeth brushing thing with any of my pets....Persians in the past....Maltese now. They HATE my fingers messing with their mouths.







To think I used to be a dental assistant.








I think I am a pushover or something. I got to get meaner and more persistant that they let mama brush their teeth!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

we use the petrodex breath spray on buttercup, and while we don't seem to get the same results that groomer brenda does (brenda uses it on buttercup, not on herself, though she MAY and i dont know or really need to know that...). when butter comes home from an afternoon with groomer brenda, her breath smells MINTY fresh for a couple of days. when WE spray it in her mouth (which if you saw us do it, you'd think we were trying to kill her by the way she reacts. conversely, she OPENS HER MOUTH ON COMMAND for brenda.), it's just such a production. and it never lasts for more than an hour LOL. 

teeth brushing and ear-drop administering should become olympic sports. i'll fight any of you for the gold.

ann marie and the "but my breath is LOVELY now! it is no longer radioactive!" buttercup


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL







Thanks Buttercup....and Ann Marie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Well you know what happens when you don't brush enough.........Just check out JoJo, Bubba and SallySue
> 
> 
> 
> *names changes to protect the innocent[/B]


Whoa! those are as bad as these:

[attachment=3410:attachment]


----------



## ZACHDAVE (Apr 28, 2010)

I brush every day but Daisy does not like it. I'm lucky if I can do it for 30 seconds. I find it hard to get to her teeth without the fur getting into her mouth. Does anyone have any ideas how to do this effectively?


----------

